# Large 2 Stroke Fiat Gmt



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

(Frogger) Good afternoon , 

did anyone has any technical do***ents regarding FIAT GMT 2 stroke engine of 1060 mm bore , i knew that these were fitted in the ABROGIO class tankers ( one of them was collied by the sdaly famous car ferry MOBY PRINCE ).
These engines are from early 70's , at tha same time Sulzer and MAN were producing 1050 mm engines .

Thanks by advance , 

See you .


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

Marine Diesel Engines by CC Pounder has a chapter on Fiat Engines. The book also has a cross section of the engine.

The Model Number 1060 S, Bore 1060, Stroke 1900, Stroke/Bore 1.79, RPM 106, MEP 9.94, Output kW/Cyl 2940.


----------



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

Good morning , 
thanks for your answer , i guess it's not the 8 th edition of the Pounder..i guess it's a mid 70's edition ? 

regards .


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I assume you mean the FIAT 1060S 2 stroke engine.
My copy of "Pounder" published in 1978 has details of the 1060S, 900S and 780S which appear to have been all basically the same apart from the bore.
There is also an article in the 20th edition of "The Motor Ship Reference Book" published in 1960 but this only goes up to 900S.
Given a little time I would be able to copy and email these if you like.
Regards
Kris


----------



## BERRIET (Sep 17, 2007)

Good afternoon ,
thanks for all answers ...and yes of course , i would like to have a copy of the overmentionned do***ents !

Thanks very much , i was looking for details for years !

regards ,


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Berriet,
Send me a private message with your email address and I'll copy and email for you.
Regards
Kris


----------

